

Redbox Instant headed to iOS, Android costs $8 per month for streaming and discs - padobson
http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/12/redbox-instant-pricing/

======
padobson
But will they have a web player that doesn't require Silverlight? To me, that
would be a huge differentiator.

I'll also be interested to see if their performance is near as smooth as
Netflix, which may be some of the most reliable software I sue.

